# Jobs in Cyprus



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, I know where to go for jobs in the UK but where do you search in Cyprus? There are 100's of half decent recruitment companies in the UK. Any advice for over there?

I have been onto CyprusJobs.com but I'm not sure how real these positions are. For example I have seen work for Baxters Property Management with a Yahoo email address and when you Google it - it brings an American company!!! 

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Simon let me know what kind of job you are looking for and i will send you a private email if you like with web addresses or copy of our local paper.


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Catherine said:


> Hi Simon let me know what kind of job you are looking for and i will send you a private email if you like with web addresses or copy of our local paper.


Hi Catherine, please send me a PM.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Catherine said:


> Hi Simon let me know what kind of job you are looking for and i will send you a private email if you like with web addresses or copy of our local paper.



Catherine as there seem to be a lot of people wanting to find work over here it would be more helpful if you posted any information you have regarding where to find jobs on the forum so that everyone can benefit.

Regards Veronica


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Catherine as there seem to be a lot of people wanting to find work over here it would be more helpful if you posted any information you have regarding where to find jobs on the forum so that everyone can benefit.
> 
> Regards Veronica


Ditto!

I have just replied to the PM she sent - not too sure what the big secret is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

same here too


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Catherine said:


> same here too


Catherine I was trying to make the point that websites which will help people to find jobs should be made available to everyone. 
Surely that makes sense, why the need to do it via pm?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear Veronica I thought it was against rules of this site to post vacancies and mention companies etc so I am answering via private mail.

Not if it is in response to a specific requestand it is not promoting your own business.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Catherine said:


> Dear Veronica I thought it was against rules of this site to post vacancies and mention companies etc so I am answering via private mail.
> 
> Not if it is in response to a specific requestand it is not promoting your own business.



woops I meant to reply and pressed edit instead so my message ended up on the end of yours


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Catherine I was trying to make the point that websites which will help people to find jobs should be made available to everyone.
> Surely that makes sense, why the need to do it via pm?


I think it could be to get another email address, maybe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Sorry just got this email, this should be ok though.... there are many sales jobs in radio advertising and Television Advertising, you dont necessarily need to know the language. The basic is low. Also there are offshore medical companies here which also require sales staff. I would look up on Google under Cyprus radio stations and Cyprus Television Stations. As far as off shore companies very difficult to find listed. Try Cyprus Pharmaceutical Companies with head office abroad. IT companies also should come under Cyprus on Google. Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

very confused, dont understand the private message or whats going on here? Anyway good luck with everything


----------

